# Watery darkgreen smelly poop



## mkuetpigeon (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a pigeon who keeps pooping out watery/darkgreen/smelly poop. I dont know if she has a infection or disease. She looks fine and just got done laying her eggs. She eats well and drink well and doesnt seem to have any bad signs of diseases or infections. Is this regular or is something wrong?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's what they so after they lay and while they are incubating eggs.


----------



## mkuetpigeon (Oct 21, 2010)

I was also wondering if its okay to put the pigeons through a medication program for treatment of paratyphoid, canker, coccidiosis and e-coli if they arent sick?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you ever treated them for anything ?
Most of us treat our birds for canker and worms but I wouldn't medicate them for paratypoid if they don't have it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

mkuetpigeon said:


> I was also wondering if its okay to put the pigeons through a medication program for treatment of paratyphoid, canker, coccidiosis and e-coli if they arent sick?


I'd go with what Charis said. Giving anti-bacterials when the bird does not require them will just increase the likelihood of various bacteria developing resistance, so that if a bird does get sick the meds may be less effective when really needed. That can be the case, of course, with any meds which target specific nasties, but resistant bacteria are probably tougher to deal with..

Better to give the birds a supplement which can help their systems function well and promote a strong immune response. Apple Cider Vinegar in the water helps to maintain a gut which is hostile to Salmonella, for example. Supply houses sell various supplements which are intended to help strengthen resistance to E.Coli. Anti-cocci treatments are available and can be given as can the canker preventatives.

Have you vaccinated against Pigeon Pox and Pigeon PMV?


----------



## mkuetpigeon (Oct 21, 2010)

Well i got these 4 pigeons from someone else and before i bought them the owner said he gave shots for PMV only but not pox. My pigeons are good but just pooping very watery and green. Today the poop wasn't as much watery, became more solid. Maybe i am just over worrying. Reading alot of articles sure do sway your decision if your pigeons are sick or not.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Dark green runny droppings and clumps of dropping stuck to the vent feathers thats what is this. Hopefully some one can help. Thanks


----------



## Black.Pied (Jun 27, 2010)

bs tablet might help


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

What is BS tablets please explain. Thanks


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

it could be just the food change from his loft to yours.

Stress can play a big part in the pigeon digestion just like people, so if you just got these birds that might be the problem.

If the problem will not go away try some Probios. or" healthy pigeon" or so other product the has lactic acid bacteria in it , like lactobacillus, acidophilus, It floods the bowel with good bacteria so the bad cant thrive. If that does not work you might need to take a poop sample to a Vet. It cost about $20.00 to get a smaple checked . You should know for sure if there is any big problems.


----------

